# Hart Wobbler



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Kollegen (weibliche und männliche)!

Mein Dealer hat am Wochenende Wobbler von Hart reinbekommen. Sehen recht interessant aus, preislich (um die 10 EUR) noch o.k.

Meine Frage an Euch: Hat damit schon jemand (positive oder negative) Erfahrungen gemacht, die er mir und anderen evt. Interessenten mitteilen möchte? Mir geht´s nicht nur um den vielleicht schon bekannten Gummiwobbler ("The Gummy"), sondern auch um die "harten" (die da namentlich wären: Faktor Minnow, Doc-W Minnow, Beard Popper, Beard Walker...)

http://www.hart-hunting.de/htdocs/fishing.php?setnav=4, klick auf Kunstköder, Katalogseite 242 & 243

Den Pixel-Minnow (Seite 251) hab ich schon in 3,5 cm erworben, der wird nach der Schonzeit auf Forelle getestet. Ich hab ein gutes Gefühl...!


Gruß & Petri an alle!
-Balu-


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

die haben laut der Suchfunktion keine Wobbler im Sortiment. die von Dir genannten Sieten 242/243 enthalten ausschließlich Spiunner die den Mepps sehr ähnlich zu sein scheinen.

Edit, auf den Seiten 259 ff sind aber wiederum Wobbler...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Sorry, hatte den Gesamtkatalog als PDF runtergeladen und davon die Seitennummern genommen.

In diesem "E-Katalog" sind es die Seiten 210 und folgende.


@Toller Hecht: warst schneller!


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Aha ^^ doch nicht zu doof zum glotzen :vik:

Sehen fängig aus, erinnern leicht ans JDM Design ala Jackal und Co.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

der Gummiwobbler lässt sich (im Vorführbecken) wunderbar twitchen, allerdings kauf ich mir keinen ü10 EUR Gummifisch, der dann zerbissen wird...


----------



## maesox (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Die machen einen leckeren Eindruck u erinnern an bekannte andere Hersteller.

Wie liegen die preislich?? Oder hab ich das übersehen??|kopfkrat

TL
Matze


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*



maesox schrieb:


> Die machen einen leckeren Eindruck u erinnern an bekannte andere Hersteller.
> 
> Wie liegen die preislich?? Oder hab ich das übersehen??|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Ist ein Großhändler nur B2B...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*



maesox schrieb:


> Die machen einen leckeren Eindruck u erinnern an bekannte andere Hersteller.
> 
> Wie liegen die preislich?? Oder hab ich das übersehen??|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
der Doc-W Minnow 85 mm liegt bei 10,95 EUR, der kleine 35 mm Pixel hat ~6,50 EUR geköstet


----------



## maesox (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

thx #6


----------



## smudeo01 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Wir haben auch die HART Wobbler und die Hart Jagdkleidung im Laden.  Kann die Sachen sehr empfehlen. Nicht weil ich im Angelladen arbeite sondern weil ich ein begeisterter Spinnfischer bin. Den Gummy und den Raptor finde ich top. kosten 12,90.
Auch die anderen Wobbler fische ich sehr gern. Falls jemand Interesse an HART Ködern, Bekleidung oder Ruten hat, dann schreibt mich an.

ANGELSCHEUNE DILLICH


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Sehen vom Design aus wie Wobbler bekannter Hersteller nur was drin steckt ist was anderes. Vorallem kann man die Orginale schon zum selben Preis bekommen

mfg Flo


----------



## snipersz (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Das sind Originale ! "Hart" oder glaubt noch ernsthaft jemand das jeder Großhändler ein eigenes Wobbler Werk hat?
Spaß bei Seite, ich habe den Gummy schon ausgiebig gefischt und diverse Hechte gefangen. Der sieht immer noch Top aus und das Gummimaterial hält. Werde ihn in der nächsten Zeit mal nachts über der Steinpackung testen und ich denke das er auch hier super fängt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*



snipersz schrieb:


> Das sind Originale !



Ja originalle Hart Wobbler, schau dir mal die Formen usw. an die gibt es alle auch bei bekannten Firmen aller Jackall Bros. und co... 
Das meinte ich mit Originalen

mfg Flo


----------



## snipersz (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Ich kenne nur einen ähnlichen Gummiwobbler und der " war" von Illex, wird soweit ich weiß nicht mehr gebaut und hat das doppelte gekostet. Einige der anderen Wobbler ähneln sicher auch denen anderer Hersteller ist ja überall so. Allerdings gibt es auch einige die ich noch nie gesehen habe wie z.B. den L´Plug oder Isaka. Seis drum ich denke die Hart Wobbler sind eine echte Altenative zu den teilweise Sau teuren Produkten die sonst aus Japan kommen.
Kleiner Tipp am Rande: schaut Euch mal die Spinnruten aus der Bloody Serie an, wie z.B die Bloody Lite, ist der HAmmer!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*



snipersz schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur einen ähnlichen Gummiwobbler und der " war" von Illex, wird soweit ich weiß nicht mehr gebaut und hat das doppelte gekostet. Einige der anderen Wobbler ähneln sicher auch denen anderer Hersteller ist ja überall so. Allerdings gibt es auch einige die ich noch nie gesehen habe wie z.B. den L´Plug oder Isaka. Seis drum ich denke die Hart Wobbler sind eine echte Altenative zu den teilweise Sau teuren Produkten die sonst aus Japan kommen.
> Kleiner Tipp am Rande: schaut Euch mal die Spinnruten aus der Bloody Serie an, wie z.B die Bloody Lite, ist der HAmmer!



Erstens kann man die Wobbler erst als alterntive Bezeichnen, wenn sie die selbe Technik wie die Japaner haben um sie in den verschiedenen Laufarten zu führen...

Zweitens kosten Japaner nicht das doppelte sondern sind für den selben Preis zu bekommen.

Wusste garnicht das eine Rute alleine durch ein Split handle überzeugen kann....

mfg Flo


----------



## darth carper (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Und ich wußte gar nicht, daß die Japaner den Wobbler erfunden haben.
Soweit ich weiß wurde er im 19.Jahrhundert in England vorgestellt.

Jetzt war ich mal eine ganze Zeit nicht im AB und merke was mir die ganze Zeit gefehlt hat.
Freue mich schon auf eine sach- und fachkundige friedliche Diskussion.
Der Anfang ist ja schon gemacht: eine Rute wird kritisiert, weil sie ein Split Handle hat.

Wie war nochmal die Anfangsfrage? Ach ja, Penn ist natürlich nicht pleite.

P.S. Was dem Inder seine Kühe ist bei uns der Japan-Wobbler! ;-)


----------



## snipersz (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Vielleicht sollte man über gewisse Dinge nur Sprechen wenn man diese schon gefischt hat !  vielleicht hat Mr. Split Handle gar schon eine Hart Rute geworfen oder die Gummy´s  durchs Wasser gezogen? Ich hät da übrigens eine Idee für Deine Bottom Line.
Neid , Intrigen und Mißgunst sind die drei deutschen Kampfsportarten. 
Denn mal noch viel Spaß beim Mehrkampf!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Nö, habe nicht gesagt das die Rute schlecht ist, aber alleine an der Optik kann man das nicht festmachen. Und da Ruten mit einem Split-Handle siehe Skelletors, die sicherlich keine schlechten Ruten sind aber auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei einen waren hype ausgelöst haben, leigt es nahe das Rute mittlerweile alleine nur noch nach der Optik beruteilt werden.

Habe auch nicht gesagt das die Japaner den Wobbler erfunden, oder das einzig ware aus Japan kommt, lediglich darauf hingedeutet das die Wobbler stark allt bekannten Ködern aus Japan sehr sehr ähnlich sehen. 

Habe auch nicht gesagt das es keine Alternative sein kann, nur das die Dinger, die selbe Technik wie Japaner intus haben müssen damit sie eine Alternative sind. Von der Form und der Lackierung sind es Alternativen muss ich zu geben, nur das Entscheidende ist hier kann man aus ihnen genau so so viel rausholen wie aus einem SQ61 etc. zum Beispiel. Ich rede hier nicht von normalen einholen. 

Habe die Dinger nicht für untauglich oder als sonst etwas abgewertet lediglich gesagt, das man ohne die Dinger gefischt zu haben nicht von Alternativen usw. reden kann.

Und das andere war nur ein Hinweis darauf das man wenn man nicht Illex kauft, sondern aus Fernost auch den selben Preis wie einen Hart-Wobbler bezahlt.

Man kann auch einfach auf Biegen und Brechen versuchen Missgunst usw. aus einem Posting heraus zu interpretieren.#6

mfg Flo


----------



## Blueplay76 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Hi,

habe heute zum ersten Mal einen Beard Walker 8,5 cm und 9 gramm gefischt, der ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, da er ja direkt an der Oberfläche läuft und so jeder falsche twitcher den Lauf unterbricht bzw. nicht annähernd natürlich laufend aussehen lässt. Ansonsten kann ich mir gut vorstellen das er bei richtiger Führung erfolgt bringt.


----------



## snipersz (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Hallo,
beim Beard Walker ist von entscheidender Bedeutung, dass Du auf gar keinen Fall einen schweren Wirbel benutzt. Am besten läuft er direkt gebunden und an einer leichten Rute gefischt.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

die machen sich jetzt langsam übrigens auch bei ihhbäää breit, z.B. hier
http://cgi.ebay.de/Hart-Wobbler-Pro...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## drogba (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

bei dem besagten dealer war ich dort als der aussendienst mitarbeiter da war.also ich würde mir nur den slider für die oberfläche holen in ganz rot für rapfen.und diesen einen schmalen der ein wneig wie der hmkl - k1 aussieht(ka ob die den im laden haben).der rest läuft auch nicht so besonders da geb ich lieber noch 10 € drauf und hol mir nen ordentlichen fernost wobbler


----------



## smudeo01 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

grüße aus  dillich. die hart wobbler fangen


----------



## Bobster (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

...würde diesen Tröt gerne noch 'mal nach oben holen...

Gerne würde ich mir ein kleines Sortiment verschiedene
*Hart Köder*
zum testen zulegen, bin aber von meinen 
lokalen Angelgeschäften in der letzten Zeit 
als "Konsument" völlig ignoriert worden :r

Entweder heist es: führen wir nicht und kriegen wir auch nicht rein oder diejenigen Hart Köder für die ich mich interessiere werden nicht bestellt, kommen nicht mit
oder weiß der Geier was....

Kurzer Sinn, lange Rede |kopfkrat

...kennt jemand einen WebShop/Bezugsquelle
mit (Voll) Sortiment außer denen hier im Tröt genannten ?

Danke

Bobster


----------



## Bobster (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Wie ?
Was ?
Weis keiner was ?

|wavey:

Bobster


----------



## Bobster (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Für die, die es interessiert.......

Nach anraten von einigen Boardies habe ich heute die
weite Anreise aus dem Sauerland zu einem "Angelsport"
Geschäft nach Bonn unternommen.....und war begeistert :q

Millionen von Hart Wobblern warteten nur darauf von mir
mit ins Sauerland genommen zu werden |kopfkrat

Sehr gutes, tiefes und breites Sortiment an Hart Wobblern.
Mal sehen wie die sich so beweisen demnächst auf
Forelle und dann auf Hecht...

Bobster


----------



## Blueplay76 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Hallo,

ich hoffe es hat gepasst und du hast das bekommen was du dir vorgestellt hast. Dann mal viel Spaß mit den Dinger und Petri. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

...na, dann bin ich ja erleichtert, dass Du begeistert warst und hoffentlich noch bist!

Haben Bluplay76 und ich Dir wohl den gleichen Tipp gegeben...|sagnix


----------



## Bobster (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Yep..und vielen Dank noch einmal.

Bin gespannt auf den ersten Einsatz am 16.3.

...auf jedenfall ein sehr gut sortierter Laden den ich sicherlich noch einmal besuchen werde

Gruß aus dem Sauerland

Bobster


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

also, ich bin gar nicht mehr so zufrieden mit den Wobblern

gestern schwerpunktmäßig mit den Hart´s am Wasser gewesen, dabei festgestellt, dass ein 6g-Beard-Walker bis obenhin voll Wasser gelaufen ist, und ein 8g-Doc-W-Minnow hat auch Wasser gezogen:
|abgelehn


----------



## marlin2304 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Konnte im Frühjahr ein paar Modelle an den Schären von einem Kollegen fischen.
Machen alle samt einen wertigen Eindruck und gefangen haben sie auch.


----------



## Bobster (2. September 2009)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

'habe bis jetzt keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht,
ganz zu schweigen von einem etwaigen "volllaufen" 

Es waren eine meiner fängigsten Wobbler in diesem
Frühjahr.

Das einzige was ich zu bemängeln habe ist natürlich die 
Haltbarkeit oder besser ausgedrückt, die mangelhafte
Beständigkeit der Lackierung gegenüber 
Sauerländer Hechtzähnen :m

Nach 3-4 Hechten verschwindet die Farbe #q

...aber ansonsten O.K.


----------



## Leon (27. September 2009)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Habe einen Pixel Minnow in 35 mm und konnte schon mehrere grosse Forellen damit fangen , leider sind die Drillinge nicht so gut , am Ende war es nur noch ein Zwilling und und verbogener Drilling:q Aber sonst gute Wobbler für niedrigen Preis#6


----------



## Rudolf R. (2. April 2010)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

hab bis jetzt nur mit popper gefischt, war voll zufriden bis er mir kaputt gegangen ist


----------



## Aalstipper1 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

HI , 

habe den Pixel 35mm sowie einen Wobbler eine nummer größer so ca. 45-50mm , laufen beide sehr gut , zur Fängikeit kann ich leider noch nix sagen da an unseren Gewässern hier KuKö wären der Raubfisch Schonzeit verboten sind.  Also warten bis 1.5.


----------



## aqauwatch (3. April 2010)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

hab mir gestern erst wieder meinen vorrat aufgefüllt. 
am besten sind the gummi, raptor, faktor minnow und der doc-w

den minnow gibts seit neuestem auch als firetiger


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. April 2010)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

die Pixel werden in ca. zwei Wochen auf Forellen losgelassen, man darf gespannt sein!


----------



## BigGamer (4. April 2010)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Bei den Pixel Minnows verhaken sich die Haken dauernd|uhoh:


----------



## Bobster (4. April 2010)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

...bei mir nicht #c


----------



## crazyracer22 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Also ich habe den Faktor und bin echt zufrieden hat zwar schon ein wenig Lack verloren, waren aber schon drei dicke ü 50ger Forellen dran.
Und das der Lack nicht hält das sieht man bei sämtlichen Wobblern sei es Illex, Jackson usw. darf ja heute nicht lange halten man soll ja fleissig die guten fängigen Wobbler möglichst schnell schrotten damit man sie neu kaufen muss.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. April 2010)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

tscha, der Lack is ab... |rolleyes


----------



## Bobster (4. April 2010)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

Wobbler-Reha ?


Als wenn es eine Wobbler-Rehaklinik geben würde,
hätte ich einige Kandidaten. :q

Der gute "Plastik-Körper" ist doch im allgemeinen
unschrottbar !

Schade dass es (noch  ) keinen Wob-Doc gibt
dem man seine zum auffrischen schicken kann.
Dekor wählen, ohne Sprengringe und Drillinge einsenden und nach einer Woche würde man seinen "Liebling" in neuem oder altem Design wiederbekommen.

Ist doch 'ne schöne (Neben) Erwerbsidee für die
Airbrush Fraktion hier .....

Wer machts ?


----------



## aqauwatch (5. April 2010)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

für die kosten des auffrischens, würdest aber schon nen neuen bekommen... daher lohnt das nicht wirklich. wenn der lack ab ist, mit schwarzem edding schwarz machen und nachts mit fischen (=


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. April 2010)

*AW: Hart Wobbler*

ich fisch den so weiter, dem letzten Barsch war´s egal...


----------

